# BESOIN D'UN AVIS MACFIX.FR



## NAGARAME (30 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un ici a déjà eu à faire à cette société pour réparer des MacBook. 

Il s'agit de *Macfix.fr* (également connu sous le nom de *informatique21.fr*)
C'est une société se situant à Dijon qui répare des macbooks. 
Pour ma part, je souhaiterais changer ma carte graphique. 

Des avis svp ? Est-ce qu'il vaut le coup ? Ou peut-être avez-vous d'autres recommandations. 
Je vous remercie.


----------

